# New Megaman



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2013)

FUCK

There, you Megaman fans can all shut the fuck up now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 24, 2013)

My body is prepared


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

Would be more helpful if it was anything more than, "Yeah, we're kind of talking about doing another one."


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2013)

SFxMM 2 for the iOS

This time Capcom actually developed it themselves!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2013)

Then the first half of the Wily's Fortress stages is playable. Then the second half is DLC as a True Ending.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Then the first half of the Wily's Fortress stages is playable. Then the second half is DLC as a True Ending.



This is Capcom we're talking about, not EA. Don't be stupid.

The various Robot Masters will be DLC.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Didn't they cancel Megaman Legends 3?


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah. They cancelled something that was probably never going to be anyways.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 24, 2013)

It will get canceled before it's even _officially_ announced.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope it doesn't get cancelled!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2013)

Krory said:


> This is Capcom we're talking about, not EA. Don't be stupid.
> 
> The various Robot Masters will be DLC.



I would not be surprised.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2013)

Alright, today, we're here to announce the new Mega Man...













































































themed Facebook farming game!  Pre-order bonuses include Heat-Man and Scissor Man as ranch hands!


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

Still a better pre-cancelled game than Mega Man Legends 3.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2013)

Or as it's known by it's alternate name: "Mega Man: Oops, sorry."


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

Mega Man: Never Was


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2013)

Mega Man: Director's cut.






....think about it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Mega Man: Director's cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Mega Man: Director's cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went from like laughing to feeling like crap in 2 seconds flat.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

At this point, does anyone even _care?_


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 25, 2013)

all I want is maverick hunter x 2-4


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 25, 2013)

'Bout time Capcom


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 25, 2013)

Krory said:


> This is Capcom we're talking about, not EA. Don't be stupid.
> 
> The various Robot Masters will be DLC.


If they are not On-Disc, I'll kick myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

inb4 on-disc DLC or cancelled.. 


oh wait..


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 25, 2013)

So does this involve another Megaman cosplayer playing as a "megaman", or we don't even get that much?


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2013)

Unless its Battle Network, I don't care


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2013)

Y'all guys are 30+yrs. old and are still playing Megaman??


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Y'all guys are 30+yrs. old and are still playing Megaman??



Tell that to the Pokemon players.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

we're all big ass grown men talking about games in a Naruto forum anyways


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 26, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Y'all guys are 30+yrs. old and are still playing Megaman??





Deathbringerpt said:


> Tell that to the Pokemon players.


Fuck that  some things never change. 


Khris said:


> we're all big ass grown men talking about games in a Naruto forum anyways



lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

Always thought this was funny


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

Hatif. you genius fuck 

EDIT: damn 24'd
EDIT2: lol, rep blocked anyways


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 26, 2013)

That my little pony one is a little disturbing.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 26, 2013)

Heh, heh... yeah... totally creepy, heh. I mean, what self respecting man.. would, er... would... watch that...?

*Hides newly purchased season 1 DVD*


----------

